# My 10in Black Diamond



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

this things a BEAST ! Nice fish man


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice. Those eyes a really red. What do you feed it? Mary Jane pellets?


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

Man, I love me some black diamonds. Great looking fish


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks good and is that a noodle in his tank.lol


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

a piece of coral that kinda looks like bone.... idk why i threw that in there.. thanks guys


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

love the destroyer. thanks for sharing


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

Post a vid of it devaouring something


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

man nice pic , post video of feeding


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

Bacon Of Time said:


> Post a vid of it devaouring something


im workin on it but something wrong with the imovie video i made


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice red StareDown. Can't wait to see him eat something.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice meaty Rhom!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

GREAT looking fish!

I tried to control myself, but I've just gotta mention...
_That rhom ain't no punk bitch!_


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice Rhom !!!!


----------

